# Provo River 4/16



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

This week hasn't been the best at the office, to say the least. I got out Thursday night to go play with some fish, and decided to hit the Provo.

Crazy thing - I had the river to myself. Didn't see anyone else out there. I half-wondered if some natural disaster had happened that I was unaware of, because when was the last time you fished the Lower Provo on a Thursday night and had the river to yourself?

(I know there were other folks on the river, but in the mile or so stretch I fished, I was alone.)

Anyways, I hooked a chunky whitefish that LDRd itself in some faster water, but then I started seeing some rises so I decided it was time to switch to dries.

Got all of these bad boys on some emergers. Just a simple BWO emerger pattern a buddy of mine tied up and gave to me.





































Just what the doctor ordered to cure an otherwise dismal week. Tight lines, y'all.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Some nice fishies there. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice work on those piggie bows. Can't think of a better way to relieve some work stress.

I wanted to get back up there again this week, but between the winter blast and being sick on my day off, it wasn't happening. :sad:


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Gary - glad you enjoy it, I love being able to share it with y'all. 

Cath - bummer man! It was good this week, especially not seeing anyone else last night. Next time you feel like going, let me know. It'd be fun to get out and fish together.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

What general area of the Provo? Throw a newby a landmark


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anywhere above or below olmstead. I mean that literally. If you want to stay away from the crowds fish below olmstead. Anywhere on that river you can catch that quality of fish.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Where exactly is Olmstead?..



martymcfly73 said:


> Anywhere above or below olmstead. I mean that literally. If you want to stay away from the crowds fish below olmstead. Anywhere on that river you can catch that quality of fish.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's the dam inbetween vivian park and bridal veil falls. The county line pull out is a good place for a beginner to start. Good access and lots of fish.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Atta boy Spencer.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice work! I fish it quite regularly after work during the summer and i have had quite a few nights alone and they are great!!! Also all you guys that stayed home on Wednesday during the snow storm really missed out. I had the river to myself during the middle of the day with a great blue wing hatch going and probably every fish in the river was looking up!!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brendo said:


> Nice work! I fish it quite regularly after work during the summer and i have had quite a few nights alone and they are great!!! Also all you guys that stayed home on Wednesday during the snow storm really missed out. I had the river to myself during the middle of the day with a great blue wing hatch going and probably every fish in the river was looking up!!


You're a brave man for fishing it during the summer! I stray away from the Provo during the summer because I've had one too many run ins that I'm not proud of with the folks tubing the river.

I wanted to fish that snow storm! But work kept me locked at the office until too late to get out. Glad you did some work out there!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

spencerD said:


> You're a brave man for fishing it during the summer! I stray away from the Provo during the summer because I've had one too many run ins that I'm not proud of with the folks tubing the river.
> 
> I wanted to fish that snow storm! But work kept me locked at the office until too late to get out. Glad you did some work out there!


Ha Ha you would never catch me there on a saturday during the summer. I usually get on the river around 7pm and leave at dark and we don't see to many tubers but Honestly the tubers don't bother me much, Im usually the first to say hi and they usually just ask how the fishing is. for the most part they have all been respectful of me and my space but the few that are d-bags I just brush off. I have floated it a few times and I think its fun so they are entitled to it as well. You missed an epic day. it was snowed in in the valley but it was sunny in the canyon with light snow. I caught a rainbow that went 20 plus right off the bat and i knew it was going to be a good day!!


----------

